# Sign In A Philadelphia Store Window



## beer-b-q (Jan 14, 2010)

*[font=&quot]
"WE WOULD RATHER
DO BUSINESS WITH
1000   AL QAEDA TERRORISTS

THAN WITH ONE SINGLE AMERICAN SOLDIER!"**[font=&quot]



This sign was prominently displayed in the window of a business in   Philadelphia . You are probably outraged at the thought of such an inflammatory statement!!
However, we are a society which holds Freedom of Speech as perhaps our greatest liberty. [/font]**[font=&quot]


And after all, it is just a sign.

You may ask what kind of business would dare post such a sign.





















[/font]**[font=&quot] 

Answer: A Funeral Home[/font]**[font=&quot]
(Who said morticians have no sense of humor[/font]*[font=&quot]?)[/font]*[font=&quot]




You gotta love it!!!

God Bless America [/font]*[/font]


----------



## jdt (Jan 14, 2010)

lol that is good, remember the "I'd fly 1000 miles to smoke a camel" shirts from the first gulf war?


----------



## fire it up (Jan 14, 2010)

That was good Paul, at first I thought I was gong to have to hop in the car and make a visit to Philly over something like that, glad to know it wasn't really real.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL----Beauty----I love it !


Bearcarver


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 16, 2010)

I was mad as hell.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.......Now Im LMAO


----------



## gene111 (Jan 16, 2010)

That"s a good one!!!


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 16, 2010)

*THAT ROCKS!!!!*


----------



## morkdach (Jan 16, 2010)

WHAT HE SAID^^^^^^^^^^^^^LOL


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 16, 2010)

That is a dandy.  I too was p!ssed and then LMAO.  Good stuff.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope there wish comes true 10 fold plus!


----------

